# teacup without paper



## chichi (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi,

There is this person (she is not a breeder) and offering me a teacup chihuahua. She said that it will not be about 3.5lbs when full grown, but she sell without paper. 

What is the difference with paper or not with paper? And can i registered the chihuahua myself if it was not registered? And may i know how much will that be?

Thank you


----------



## Debi (Aug 1, 2004)

I am not for sure if u can get a papered on a no papered dog, but mia isn't papered but her parents r and they said if i wanted to get her papered the paper work cost about 300 dollars...but a paper can't tell u they r going to be a good dog Mia is a great dog even without the papers and if we got her papered she wouldn't change...papers r alot of headache for me so I choosed not to pay the money for an extra headache...but becareful with teacups cuz as u can read around here there really isn't such a breed and if they r "teacups" they have alot more health issues....read up about them before making a decission...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You will not be able to register her AKC or CKC as far as I know.
But if you want her just for a pet what does it matter?
Do you know the person selling her?
Have you had a look at the puppy?
Just make sure it's healthy.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

3 and a half pounds is not a teacup just an average chi  just my input dont pay more just because she says she is a teacup


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

oh no! it's the "T" word again!!!  No but really, tell us a more about the chi...have you seen it yet? Visited breeder... anything like that?


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

If the mom & dad of the litter are not registered with the AKC then you will not be able to register the pup with the AKC.
But with the Continental Kennel Club you can register a pup that is over 6 months old, that did not have papers..You can go online to the Continental Kennel Club and get the instructions-Mainly you have to have two witness signatures attesting to the purebred status of the dog and then 3 pictures-front, left and right sides to confirm it is of proper breed type, then you must complete their form-which can be found online...and send it in with the application fee...but that will only register with the CKC and AKC will not accept the CKC application for registration...just for info... :wink: it can be done...without previous application....


----------



## mybabychi (Aug 18, 2004)

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A TEACUP CHIHUAHUA....


PEOPLE THAT SELL TEACUPS ARE JUST TRYING TO GET MORE MONEY...

ALSO CHIHUAHUA'S LISTED AS TEACUPS ALMOST ALWAYS HAVE DEFECTS THAT WILL COST YOU LARGE AMOUNTS OF MONEY IN THE FUTURE OR EVEN CAUSE YOU HEARTACHE


----------



## mybabychi (Aug 18, 2004)

The Myth Of The Teacup Chihuahua

Sponsored by The Chihuahua Club of America

The official A.K.C. Breed Standard describes the Chihuahua as a small dog that comes in two varieties or coats types. The differences in coat type (the Long Coat or the Smooth Coat) is the only official description used to identify a difference within this breed. Our Standard does not categorize the Chihuahua by size.

For the purpose of showing and record keeping, the American Kennel Club includes the Chihuahua (along with 17 other breeds) in the Toy Group. Therefore, irrespective of their weight or physical stature, ALL Chihuahua registered with A.K.C. are considered to be a toy breed of dog.

As with all living things, there will be a size variance between individual dogs within this breed. Look within the human family - brothers and sisters will differ in height and in weight, as well as other physical attributes. They are described as humans, male or female, and there is seldom if ever a need to break the description down further. The same holds true in regard to the Chihuahua; they are Chihuahuas-Long Coat/Smooth Coat, Male/Female.

Unfortunately, the additional adjectives used to describe the size differences and physical appearances are many; and have been misused for so long they now seem legitimate. Tea-Cup, Pocket Size, Tiny Toy, Miniature or Standard - are just a few of the many tags and labels that have been attached to this breed over the years. The Chihuahua Club of America is concerned that these terms may be used to entice prospective buyers into thinking that puppies described in this way are of greater monetary value. They are not; the use of these terms is incorrect and misleading.

Occasionally, within a litter, there may be a puppy that is unusually small. That pup is a small Chihuahua and any other breakdown in description is not correct. To attach any of these additional labels to a particular pup is to misrepresent that animal as something that is rare or exceptional and causes a great deal of confusion among those new fanciers who are looking for a Chihuahua.

The Chihuahua Club of America does not endorse or condone the use of any of these terms and would caution the perspective puppy buyer not to be misled by them. We recognize that many Chihuahua fanciers do want the very small puppy. While they are adorable, and can be perfectly healthy, the buyer should be cautioned as to the extra care that may be required with regard to the general health and well-being.

The TEACUP puppy is, in reality, a premature puppy. Most females are bred on the ninth through the fifteenth day of their heat cycles. Eggs can be fertilized for up to 72 hours after any of these breeding's. Therefore, it is possible to have puppies conceived up to a week or so younger than the puppies first Conceived in a litter. However, when the first puppies conceived are mature and ready to be born, labor starts and all the puppies will be born, no matter when they were fertilized.

This explains why you have some bigger and some smaller puppies in a litter. There are no "runts" In a litter, merely younger puppies. These younger puppies may not be fully developed. Their problems may be hidden until later in puppy hood. 

Some of the problems that may be encountered are heart or lung problem, luxating patella's, or hydrocephalic or "water" on the brain. Some of the smaller, yet just as serious, problems that may occur are hypoglycemia, (low blood sugar) or seizures.


----------



## chichi (Aug 4, 2004)

sorry for not updating this posting. 

I don't know much about this chi since i tried to contact the seller several time and she is never there or returned my call. So i did not buy this one. I bought the mixed chi and jack russell..
It might be more to jack russell than chi because they have the mother's color. 
However, his weight is 1lb and he is 5 weeks. 
I am still waiting for another 16-17 days before i can take him home. 
I seen the puppy and the breeder house. They are definitely a dog lover so i am more confinced to buy from there than the lady that said a t-cup chi. 

Anyway does anybody know where i can find weight chart for jack russell? I tried to find it at yahoo and google but can't find any.
I am just curious how big he is going to grow


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

jack russels grow between 7 and 12 pounds :wave: so glad you found your baby keep us posted


----------

